# hi



## jcmm02

hi


----------



## KG4mxv

Don't be shy,
tell us about your tanks and your stock

welcome to the forum,
there are a lot of good people here with a lot of experience 
don't heistate to ask questions.

above all else have fun.


----------



## jen13189

hello and welcome to the forum.no need to be shy i only recently joined a month ago but because im close with a few friends here it feels like its been a whole year.

dont be shy tell us about your tank. I myself have a 10gal planted Fresh Water and a 5 gal cycling hospital tank.what about you?


----------



## AquaOverflow

Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcoem


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!


----------



## Summer

welcome!


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------

